# Having a hard time doing what my therapist tells me to do



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

My CB therapist thinks it's perfectly alright for me to say hi to LITERALLY everyone I come across on my college campus. When I do it, no one ever says hi back....because it's not socially acceptable, is it?
What she's trying to make me do is starting to irritate me. It doesn't seem normal to do this... it's just plain weird.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yeah it seems over the top maybe you could ask her if you could do something smaller? All im doing now is trying to go out and walk somewhere every day.


----------



## user12345 (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha my therapist tells me the exact same thing, she wants me to go round saying hi to everybody I pass. She is from Australia so I guess it must be more common to be that friendly there, but no one does that where I live. I'd just look like a lunatic. So I told her, and we got it down to just eye contact and smiling, and if the person seems friendly or if I am feeling bold then maybe a hi or good morning/good evening. 

Talk to your therapist - I am sure she just wants to expose you to uncomfortable situations so that you can learn how to deal with them, but really if this isn't socially acceptable where you live then try to just smile when you pass someone.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I didn't do any exposures this weekend, but today I've started doing what she told me to do....I've said hi to literally everyone who crosses my path. It's reaaaally scary o.o
Only one person has acknowledged me so far.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think her suggestion might be extreme. It's probably a better idea to pick a few friendly-looking people around campus to acknowledge, because when you say hi to EVERYBODY, most people are probably not going to respond. And that can make you feel worse.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

FML. This is terrible =(


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

Kathykook said:


> FML. This is terrible =(


Pff be kooky about it. Just go with it like its a gauntlet "Hi!" *little wave* and onto the next. If anyone asks, you are fulfilling a dare.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

I am probably about to start CBT, either as an individual or group therapy. I am afraid because I the therapist said there will be "homework." I know that means exercises that are going to ask me to do social things I am not comfortable with; and undoubtedly, I am sure I will be held accountable. 

I do really need therapy though.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

This is what I feel like
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=EJEw3A_QO9o

Damn scientists and their damn experiments.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

When I went to college I would say that at least at the start of each semester, and especially the start of the year, students and faculty always said hi to random people while walking down the hall. It did strike me as odd at first, but now I wish I had been more aware of my SAD and taken part in it.

It does seem odd, but it happens at my work as well. It's a large campus with several different buildings but pretty much every where I go I find that saying hi to people walking by is pretty common.

I think this is a great approach to pushing past some of the avoidance - throughout college I got more and more avoidant of everyone and by the end I didn't even look at people who would walk past me. 

Remember to look at them and smile when you say hi - I've found that there is a littlw awkwardness when someone says hi after they've pretty much walked past me and avoided eye contact the entire time we were in the same hall. 

Good luck!


----------



## runner92 (Jan 17, 2012)

They might start acknowledging you if you first smile and make eye contact which will get their attention. Maybe even a little nod. Then say Hi. On my campus people always say hi to each other. There's nothing wrong with saying hi to everyone. It shows people you are friendly and they think that too.


----------

